# Game #22: Lakers (9-12) @ Cavs (4-17)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Cleveland Cavaliers
Tuesday, 11 December 2012
1900H EST
Local Channel: TWC SportsNet, FSOH
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Lakers
G Duhon | G Bryant | C Howard | F Jamison | F World Peace

@

Cavs
G Irving | G Gibson | C Varejao | F Thompson | F Gee​


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Irving is back. If he comes back strong and Varejao has a good game this could be another disappointing loss.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

there is really no excuse to lose this one. Although we have already lost about 5 just like it, so I dont see whats any different this time. Oh well, I guess we just have to wait and see what team show up tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We suck on the road. But we really need to be able to beat teams like this.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wonder if tonight will be rock bottom


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ive already said that twice this year


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Sam Amico ‏@SamAmicoFSO
> 
> Jordan Hill will start at power forward for Lakers tonight vs. Cavs. Antawn Jamison coming off bench. Pau Gasol (tendinitis) out.


...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Wonder if tonight will be rock bottom


The only way tonight could be rock bottom is if we win the championship.

It's rings or bust, so getting eliminated would be rock bottom.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Please win.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So hill starts and no Pau.... Sacre minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and MWP with our first 10 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight needs to keep getting deep position in the paint. Varejao can't guard him there. Nobody can.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe 2/4 from the stripe. I hope it's not one of those games at the line tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Varejao just dunked on Hill.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

WHAT THE **** Did varejao just do to hill??? Holy shit what a dunk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice fast break there by Kobe and Meeks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I really hope when Nash gets back, our turnovers go way down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe 5/6 to start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kyrie Irving is fun to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 29-23 after one.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

At least Cleveland is starting to turn it over, too.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Morris never passes on a fast break. Can't wait to see Nash again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How many uncontested Js give up and how many stupid tos can you commit in one half?

Boo!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing pathetic...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys suck....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How many people in the league have better handles than Irving? Chris Paul and?




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Were a god damn joke of a team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The lakers aren't even playing horrible defensively (relatively). Irving, miles and varejao aren't missing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This second half is going to be unbearable. Bunch of Kobe fadeaways while 4 guys stand around. I'm going to go make dinner. 

Boo!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> This second half is going to be unbearable. Bunch of Kobe fadeaways while 4 guys stand around. I'm going to go make dinner.
> 
> Boo!
> 
> ...


What are you making?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*R-Star Prediction:*

If the Lakers lose tonight and Kobe chucks the ball, he goes on a tirade in the next few days because the finger is being pointed at him by the media with all this "When Kobe scores xx points a game, the Lakers record is....."


Any takers?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers suck so bad I fell asleep watching them in the 2nd quarter. 

Down at the half by double digits? Sounds about right.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can someone tell Jordan Hill to stop shooting jump shots please?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: We are ****ing awful.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All we're doing is turning it over and missing shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shooting 34% tonight. Awesome.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> What are you making?


Chicken coconut curry with shittake mushroom and cranberry quinoa.

Worked out the legs hard this morning so I can afford to eat the grains. Wifey is munching on it now. 

What did I miss?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Irving tries going at Kobe one on one and Kobe blocks it. Sweet!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cavs couldn't hit a shot until we started scoring. Now they're back to not missing.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Chicken coconut curry with shittake mushroom and cranberry quinoa.
> 
> Worked out the legs hard this morning so I can afford to eat the grains. Wifey is munching on it now.
> 
> ...


Wow. Gourmet cook. I usually just microwave a potato. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How is it possible for a team to be so bad at free throws?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cleveland always finds a way to lose games in the 4th quarter so I wouldn't be concerned except for the fact that...

...Lakers are also doing that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Wow. Gourmet cook. I usually just microwave a potato. :laugh:


Cooking used to intimidate me. Then I discovered you can make pretty much make full meals with ten ingredients or less. 

Cleanup sucks though. But I have an agreement with my wife. I cook she cleans!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Cooking used to intimidate me. Then I discovered you can make pretty much make full meals with ten ingredients or less.
> 
> Cleanup sucks though. But I have an agreement with my wife. I cook she cleans!
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the biggest deterrent for me too. It's incredible how much a mess you can make when you cook a decent meal.

But you convinced me. Japanese Curry House it is tonight!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Meanwhile, its a 3-point game. Cavs doing what they always do...4 for 21 in the quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We hold the Cavs to 14 points in the 3rd quarter and are down 6 after three. Too bad we couldn't get one last stop to end the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That 3 by Irving was pretty ridic, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ebanks sucks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

With the exception of Duhon The only lakers with a high bball iq are the 3 injured ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Yeah, that's the biggest deterrent for me too. It's incredible how much a mess you can make when you cook a decent meal.
> 
> But you convinced me. Japanese Curry House it is tonight!


I've had Indian and Thai curry... Japanese?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe started hot...cooled down...now he's back to hitting everything. Over 30 points again.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe's hero ball is barely more watchable than hackahoward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Are we seriously letting Miles get to the paint that easily?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Kobe's hero ball is barely more watchable than hackahoward.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


It's very watchable when he's making his shots. 13/21 tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Irving is really, really good. Dwight's gotta attempt to at least block that. Come on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at CJ ****ing Miles killing us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He nearly killed us in Miami.

Cavs need more masks.

Kobe seems hell-bent on disproving that 30+ stat. All he needs is the dub now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> It's very watchable when he's making his shots. 13/21 tonight.


No it's not. Watching 4 guys literally not move while another hoists jumpers is not that exciting to me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to lose this game. Sigh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jace said:


> He nearly killed us in Miami.
> 
> Cavs need more masks.
> 
> Kobe seems hell-bent on disproving that 30+ stat. All he needs is the dub now.


It's a stupid stat, anyway.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Irving refuses to miss from 3-point range.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What an incredibly frustrating game to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe has 37 and 5. Dwight's got 17 and 19. And we still can't beat Cleveland. My goodness.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's game. 

We're going to get blown out against the Knicks. I think they'll hit around 16-17 threes.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I've had Indian and Thai curry... Japanese?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


It's ****ing awesome. Go here for a location near you. I highly recommend it.

http://www.curryhouse-usa.com/


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kyrie's handle is superhuman.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Every ad TWC runs is laughably bad. Given what a disaster their launch was and the lakers season so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe has to hit that ****ing three. ****.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> It's ****ing awesome. Go here for a location near you. I highly recommend it.
> 
> http://www.curryhouse-usa.com/


Ill check out the one in koreatown. Ill be that way this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

As I said (and BillyMac just agreed, that not good karma for me), Cleveland trying to give the game away. The amazing thing is that the Lakers won't take it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I love Kyrie Irving.

Mitch, get to working on a ****-punk of Dan Gilbert. Let's get even for that Chris Paul fiasco.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why the **** did Dwight foul Varejao?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Chicken coconut curry with shittake mushroom and cranberry quinoa.
> 
> Worked out the legs hard this morning so I can afford to eat the grains. Wifey is munching on it now.
> 
> ...


I like cooking with mushrooms.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe makes the hard threes and misses the easy ones. -____-


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Aaaand we still suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke said:


> Aaaand we still suck.


Even if we won this game, that would still be the case.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Ill check out the one in koreatown. Ill be that way this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


The only thing I will say about it is if you want the curry hot (spicy) you have to ask for "super hot." Otherwise, even their hot is kind of mild.

Or get a mild or hot curry sauce and add their "hot curry oil" to it. That's what I do, but be careful with that stuff.  You will find that Japanese curry does not have as distinctive as a taste as Thai curry, but its still delicious.

I have been there literally hundreds of times...can't go wrong with any dish (well, the sirloin steak one wasn't so good, ha ha).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is honestly so sad. No team featuring Kobe Bryant and Dwight Howard should be THIS bad.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You guys suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe had 16 field goals tonight. The rest of the Lakers? 15.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> That's game.
> 
> *We're going to get blown out against the Knicks.* I think they'll hit around 16-17 threes.


Yup.

This ****ing team is absolutely horrible. I rather talk about curry sauce. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> You guys suck.


Understatement.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

13 TOs in the first half - looks like a bad case of hack-a-dwight in the second? I'm in virginia so thanbkfully I didnt have to watch but shit that is bad from the box - no D and sloppy O in the first half and they couldnt quite dig themselves out in the second, embarrassing, ugly, horrific blah blah blah


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Why the **** did Dwight foul Varejao?


Low basketball IQ.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we are bad plain and simple suddenly its 2007 all over again. This team needs a pg without it we are dantoni's knicks.Not sure what we should be doing if Kobe passes the dudes aren't making shots if he shoots we still lose Nash will be the savior because he's the only one who knows what sort of offense we should be running. We really needed the triangle offense this is just some bullshit offense which makes us play uninspired defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wait, is Nash the savior or the Triangle?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> Low basketball IQ.


Thanks Adam. 

Adam has high basketball I.Q.

Adam is a good poster.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm just waiting for Dodger baseball at this point....


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm just waiting for Dodger baseball at this point....


What will come first? Spring training or the end of the hockey lockout? Will the Kings be able to defend their title (like the Galaxy successfully did)?

Can the Dodgers somehow stop the Giants from winning championship after championship?

So many questions!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm just waiting for Dodger baseball at this point....


Oh, I forgot...no Clipper love?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** the Clippers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm a Laker guy through and through. Screw everything else.

I honestly don't get as frustrated with them losing more so in the way they play. With exception of barely anyone (like I said earlier, mainly the 3 injured players) there are a bunch of morons on this team. Stu is grinding his teeth during broadcasts on the amount of dumb plays they commit. Also barely anyone plays really hard. Hill obviously does. As does Metta, Kobe, Meeks and Duhon.

What's worse is they've reverted back to the stand around and live and die by Kobe iso's crap. It's like when Phil retired Kobe became the coach and decided to just run his own shit whenever he felt he couldn't trust his teammates. 

The "Nash is a savior" angle is overblown for two reasons 1) the team will right the ship eventually anyways 2) he doesn't excel where the team is struggling the most. But I think Nash will help the coehision and chemistry on this team A TON and that will reflect on every aspect of the court.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The "Nash is a savior" angle is overblown for two reasons 1) the team will right the ship eventually anyways 2) he doesn't excel where the team is struggling the most. But I think Nash will help the coehision and chemistry on this team A TON and that will reflect on every aspect of the court.


Offensively he doesn't miss free throws (granted he doesn't shoot a ton) and takes care of the ball, plus he gets everyone involved so that should help. And if nothing else he takes the ball out of Kobe's hands. So I think he will shore up some problems.

Defensively he won't help at all.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Offensively he doesn't miss free throws (granted he doesn't shoot a ton) and takes care of the ball, plus he gets everyone involved so that should help. And if nothing else he takes the ball out of Kobe's hands. So I think he will shore up some problems.
> 
> Defensively he won't help at all.


Defensively is where they are struggling most. I was about to say the paint buckets, offensive rebounds and deadly 3 point shooting make up for the offensive problems but then I realized the TO's are causing a ton of transition points. So Nash protecting the ball would improve the defense some. Then again Nash has always been an opportunistic passer like Kidd. Not a low turnover guy really. He'll adjust to his new teammates and not force as much.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel said:


> **** the Clippers.


Cosign


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The biggest thing Nash will provide the correct usage of Dwight on the pick-n-roll. I'm incredibly surprised how few of buckets he gets from running the pick-n-roll with these team. Once Nash starts getting defenses worried about Howard get easy dunks, than lanes open up, shots open up, and guys like Metta and Kobe can capitalize off of it. 

With D'Antoni, its really hard to judge this team without a great PG, despite their talented roster.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ESPNSteinLine: Lakers' top PG trade target, of course, has long been Pau's pal Jose Calderon. But Raps, to this point, want to attach Jose to a bigger deal





> @Lakerholicz: Sources: Lakers interested in Delonte West and Jose Calderon. http://t.co/ufNm1HOb


..


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*Not Bill Walton ‏@NotBillWalton*
> Clippers win 7th in a row. Lakers 4 games under 500. The Mayans predicted the world would end in 10 days. Are you a believer now?_


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Another pathetic showing. I will officially no longer be surprised when we suck. I have turned the corner and now will not expect to win any game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*tomhaberstroh*  Lakers' margin of victory rank: 8th-best. W-L record rank? 9th-worst. The greatest riddle in sports right now.


Definitely an encouraging stat. Even with the bad D and turnovers their margin of victory is almost in the top quarter of the league. There's obvious room for improvement health-wise and exeution-wise, so it's another sign LAL will be playing much better down the road. Only question is how big a hole will they have dug.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

thesis: Nash will help with defense
how? stop turning the ball over 13 times in a half and you wont be forced to get back on defense and allow young teams to get a rhythm and run you off the floor


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron said:


> What will come first? Spring training or the end of the hockey lockout? Will the Kings be able to defend their title (like the Galaxy successfully did)?
> 
> Can the Dodgers somehow stop the Giants from winning championship after championship?
> 
> So many questions!


Greinke!


----------

